# My photography blog.



## mrshadow (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello, I've created a blog with some nice pictures which were taken by me. The blog is called Travel Pictures. I welcome everybody to check it out and please send me your feedback.

Here is the link to my blog: Travel Pictures

Thanks.


----------



## mrshadow (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm looking to build partnerships with other websites or blogs related to photography, so if somebody is interested in a link exchange with my blog then please contact me via PM


----------

